# SRU.UN question



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

poking around in here...seeing comments on what some people are buying now...SRU.UN seems to be popping up. (as I type it's at $30.26, & a 52-wk hi/lo range of $28-$39. ) current chart looks like it's maybe bouncing back off a recent drop? It hasn't been on my radar but... is this a good time to get in? yes/no/maybe? comments?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it's a good buy right now, it's the only REIT that I bought recently .... also looking at PLZ.UN, AAR.UN and SRT.UN.

Derek Warren said yesterday on BNN that SRU.UN is his top pick


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We took a position in SRU in April 2020, on the premise that there tenants might be a bit more stable than those in the mall; a lot of SRU has a shoppers as an anchor and they are not going away.

So today in general the landscape looks a little less certain for them , so we took our profits and sold out. May be back post covid recovery.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> We took a position in SRU in April 2020, on the premise that there tenants might be a bit more stable than those in the mall; a lot of SRU has a shoppers as an anchor and they are not going away.
> 
> So today in general the landscape looks a little less certain for them , so we took our profits and sold out. May be back post covid recovery.


FWIW, I jumped in a little later for a long-time hold. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Shoppers is an anchor for SmartCentres. Walmart is by far the anchor for SmartCentres, and they have been doing brisk business throughout the pandemic. 

I'm assuming you meant Shopper's Drug Mart which is owned by Loblaws, which had spun off Choice Properties REIT as the landlord for Loblaws properties. That being said, most Shopper's are independent, so they may not necessarily lease from Choice Properties.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

late night mis-statement; I meant it the other way and should have said that - like the stuff shoppers buy at smart centre sites is less likely to be eroded by Amazon and the likes than that which was traditionally retailed in an old school mall


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> late night mis-statement; I meant it the other way and should have said that - like the stuff shoppers buy at smart centre sites is less likely to be eroded by Amazon and the likes than that which was traditionally retailed in an old school mall


Gotcha. Unlike Sears, I think Walmart is doing well to adapt to Amazon's challenge. While it's online presence has increased, it still showed increase in in-store sales (at least in the US) over the last year. 








Walmart's online sales surge during the pandemic, bolstering its place as a strong No. 2 to Amazon


The pandemic has led to an online bonanza as Walmart fights off Amazon.




fortune.com




.

I guess, if Walmart does well, I would expect that Smart Centres to do well. 


https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/walmart-canadas-e-commerce-sales-surge-229-amid-the-pandemic-200225779.html


----------

